# How to grade your dogs food



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I came across this list on a local vets website. I have to add that all of Nutro's fat sources are from Chicken fat and it now says that on the ingredient list.

*Diets to Improve and Prolong Your Pet's Life*
*Nutrition - The Cornerstone of Health and Disease Prevention*
All of the foods listed here contain no synthetic preservatives and are made from human consumable foods - with no by-products. There are many varieties to choose form so all pets (even the very finicky) can find something they enjoy. there is no single "best food"; you must determine the one that is most appropriate for your pet. Changing diets 2--3 times a year will help prevent developing food allergies.

*Read the Label - 3 Keys to a Good Diet*
*#1* - At least 2 of the first 5 ingredients listed should be meat for meat meal (animal protien) not by-product meal.
*#2* - The fat in the food should be chicken or beef fat not "animal fat."
*#3* - There should be no artificial colors, sweeteners, or preservatives such as BHA, BHT, or Ethoxyquin.


*How to grade your dog's food:*

Start with a grade of 100:
1) For every listing of "by-product", subtract 10 points
2) For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or "poultry", meat, meal or fat) reference, subtract 10 points
3) If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points
4) For every grain "mill run" or non-specific grain source, subtract 5 points
5) If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first five ingredients (i.e. "ground brown rice", "brewer’s rice", "rice flour" are all the same grain), subtract 5 points
6) If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2 meats in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points
7) If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points
8 ) If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3 points
9) If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points
10) If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2 points
11) If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is allergic to other protein sources), subtract 2 points
12) If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points
13) If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog is not allergic to wheat), subtract 2 points
14) If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog is not allergic to beef), subtract 1 point
15) If it contains salt, subtract 1 point
Extra Credit:
1) If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points
2) If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or nutritionist, add 5 points
3) If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points
4) If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points
5) If the food contains fruit, add 3 points
6) If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3 points
7) If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2 points
8 ) If the food contains barley, add 2 points
9) If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2 points
10) If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point
11) If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point
12) For every different specific animal protein source (other than the first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal" as only one protein source, but "chicken" and "turkey" as 2 different sources), add 1 point
13) If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point
14) If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are pesticide-free, add 1 point

94-100+ = A 86-93 = B 78-85 = C 70-77 = D <70 = F

Dog Food scores:

Alpo Prime Cuts / *Score 81 C
*Artemis Large/Medium Breed Puppy / *Score 114 A+*
Authority Harvest Baked / *Score 116 A+*
Bil-Jac Select / *Score 68 F*
Blackwood 3000 Lamb and Rice / *Score 83 C*
Blue Buffalo Chicken and Rice / *Score 106 A+*
Canidae / *Score 112 A+
*Chicken Soup Senior / *Score 115 A+
*Diamond Maintenance / *Score 64 F*
Diamond Performance / *Score 85 C*
Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / *Score 122 A+*
Eagle Pack Holistic / *Score 102 A+*
Eagle Pack Natural / *Score 94 A*
Eukanuba Adult / *Score 81 C*
Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (lamb) by Solid Gold / *Score 93 B*
Iams Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Premium / *Score 73 D
*Innova Evo / *Score 114 A+
*Innova Large Breed Puppy / *Score 122 A+*
Kirkland Signature Chicken, Rice, and Vegetables / *Score 110 A+*
Merrick Wilderness Blend / *Score 127 A+*
Natural Balance Duck and Potato / *Score 114 A+*
Nature's Recipe / *Score 100 A
*Nature's Recipe Healthy Skin Venison and Rice / *Score 116 A+*
Nature's Variety Raw Instinct / *Score 122 A+
*Nutro Chicken, Rice, and Oatmeal /* Score 85 C (non-specific fat source)*
Nutro Max Adult / *Score 93 B*
Nutro Natural Choice Senior / *Score 95 A*
Nutro Ultra Adult / *Score 104 A+*
Ol Roy /* Score 9 F*
Pedigree Complete Nutrition /* Score 42 F*
Pedigree Adult Complete /* Score 14 F*
Pro Plan All Breed / *Score 68 F*
Pro Plan Natural Turkey and Barley / *Score 103 A+*
Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach / *Score 94 A*
Purina Beneful / *Score 17 F
*Purina Dog / *Score 62 F*
Purina Come-n-Get It / *Score 16 F*
Purina One Large Breed Puppy / *Score 62 F
*Royal Canin Boxer / *Score 103 A+*
Royal Canin Bulldog / *Score 100 A+*
Royal Canin Dachshund 28 Formula /* Score 97 A
*Royal Canin Natural Blend Adult / *Score 106 A+
*Science Diet Advanced Protein Senior 7+ / *Score 63 F*
Science Diet Chicken Adult Maintenance /* Score 45 F
*Solid Gold / *Score 99 A*
Solid Gold Bison /* Score 123 A+
*Timberwolf Organics Wild & Natural Dry / *Score 120 A+*
Timberwolf Organics Lamb and Venison /* Score 136 A+*
Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken / *Score 110 A+*
Wellness Just for Puppy /* Score 117 A+
*Wolfking Adult Dog (bison) by Solid Gold / *Score 97 A*


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Cool, I'm going to check this with one of the foods I used to use before homecooking.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for this.. I use the Chicken Soup for Dog Lovers but the Adult Lite rather than 'Senior' ( they rated 115 ) because we need the lowest fat. I just did the 'test' quickly and come up with 116 so may be off a point or two but overall close enough!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, this is great...thanks! We're giving Rocky Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato...I'm going to check that one out.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I did Dr. Harvey's and while it is a bit off because you add in the protein, I came up with around 115.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I would have to add three things to that list:

1. What is the quality of the meat and veggies? Is it human quality?
2. What is the country of origin of the ingredients?
3. Are the oils/fats in the product tested for rancidity?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

interesting .. im right now feeding dolce wellness super5mix for puppies so its pretty up there. i think he is doing good on it so i will keep feeding him that .. 

to suzan where would we get the answers to those questions?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

How could Alpo Prime cuts be a 81? And 81 =B ....not C. There is meat by products in this low quality food ! 
This rating system is not accurate.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Well......nice list!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Alpo is a C after all but still like Susan stated they are not taking the quality of meat into account here.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> interesting .. im right now feeding dolce wellness super5mix for puppies so its pretty up there. i think he is doing good on it so i will keep feeding him that ..
> 
> to suzan where would we get the answers to those questions?



If they company doesn't provide the info on the bag, you could always email them and ask.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

wow. Merrick ranked pretty high. I just met a 3 yr old gorgeous malt - bought from one of the "puppy-mill" style stores in our area. The owner was giving me lots of suggestions and told me "not to feed it junk" - her malts on Merrick and homecooking.


----------

